# Puppy Training in St Albans Area ?



## LittleLisa (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, Can anybody recommend classes in St Albans or nearby. I was given a number for a class in Marshalswick on a Sunday but cannot find the scrap of paper I scrawled it on....I blame the dog. 

Many Thanks
Lisa


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.cdclondoncolney.co.uk/

You could try these, I know Sam has puppy classes starting. We have done agility with her and found her very good.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm from St albans and went to The Family Dog in Redbourne. They have an outdoor training area and a yurt if it rain 

They train by positive reward training, and show you how to use a clicker. they will even do one on one training if you have a specific concern.

Highly recommend them.


----------

